
Google owns Duck.com, but it'll give rival DuckDuckGo a shoutout anyhow - wean_irdeh
http://www.cnet.com/news/google-owns-duck-com-but-itll-give-rival-duckduckgo-a-shoutout-anyhow/
======
sqdbps
Don't let anyone tell you that spreading FUD and misinformation doesn't work,
Google has every right to do whatever they want with a domain they own but DDG
kept pushing the conspiracy theory that it's all about them and it worked.

